
Inflection Point - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080718_005261.html
======
Raphael
Good riddance. I'm sick of this fuzzy, low def picture. It's a tragedy that
the U.S. telcos have scammed the tax payers and dragged their feet.

7 years is a long time, but then things will (hopefully) finally be where they
should be. Of course, a lot can happen in that time. Wireless may become
viable or the world could be taken over by robots running on Lisp.

------
bprater
Exciting article. Hopefully the concept of bandwidth caps will go away and we
can focus on the future with massive amounts of bandwidth.

Does anyone know what level of processing it takes to decode a 1080p picture?

